# Memory Loss - When to Worry and What to Do



## Mirabilis (Mar 18, 2014)

My mother is nearly 80 years old.  Since last year, I have noticed little things like, she will tell you an anecdote and not even 5 minutes later she will tell it to you again.  Then the following day she will repeat it like it is the first time.  Is this Dementia? Alzheimer's?  I can't tell. 

I used to argue with her thinking that she was lying about things until I realized she forgets things.  I asked her to take the word test (you give her a list of 12 items, wait for 10 minutes then ask her to list the items) and she did not remember any item on the list. 

She forgets things so much that she is now worried about it but we are not sure how to approach seeing a physician.  Does she ask to be referred to a Specialist?  or is this the inevitable?   Any advice on this from your experience will help.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

I was just sitting here thinking about altzeimers, even looked up a site with 10 warning signs.

I am perplexed because I see these thing a lot, but how does a person know it's Altzeimers and not just "old age" setting in?  I think it can be a habit to, one I have gotten into at times.  It's easier to ask a question, then think about it for myself, or maybe just to make conversation I can't think of anything new, so I rehash something.  It's a lot easier to ask a question of someone you think knows the answer, or will look it up on google for example, than have to think for yourself.  Is there such a thing as being "too lazy to think?"

I know Altzeimers is a real disease, I am just wondering where you draw the line, or where it actually becomes a disease.  I know kinda weird way to go about talking about it.  Hope some feedback helps. Denise


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 18, 2014)

Now that you mention _"too lazy to think"_ I remember offering my parents some computer lessons.  Mom said right away that her mind had way to much information to hold any more and refused to own a computer or learn anything about them.  Dad (84) on the other hand, owns a computer, signed up for Facebook and added friends, subscribed to Youtube so he can add comments, plays DVDs, Skypes (webcam attached!) with long distance relatives and googles information.  His memory is just fine.


----------



## LogicsHere (Mar 18, 2014)

You can check out the following link to WebMD which poses a couple of thoughts on the subject.  http://www.webmd.com/alzheimers/early-warning-signs-when-to-call-the-doctor-about-alzheimers?page=2

My Dad had Alzheimer's and it didn't dawn on me until maybe a year or even more as I did not pick up on my mother's telling me that he was calling everything "cookies". In my Mom's case, her memory loss appeared suddenly after a surgery she had when she was 88. Her brain did not handle the anesthesia well considering there was a need for a second surgery as she was breaking the stitches because she was struggling so violently.  Neither my sister nor I gave it much thought until she remembered a surgery she had 10 years prior where my mother could not handle the heavy-duty pain killer drugs.


She has been diagnosed with Alzheimers because of other conditions including her diabetes.  I'm not convinced it is specifically Alzheimer's, but it is most definitely a form of dementia.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> Now that you mention _"too lazy to think"_ I remember offering my parents some computer lessons.  Mom said right away that her mind had way to much information to hold any more and refused to own a computer or learn anything about them.  Dad (84) on the other hand, owns a computer, signed up for Facebook and added friends, subscribed to Youtube so he can add comments, plays DVDs, Skypes (webcam attached!) with long distance relatives and googles information.  His memory is just fine.



Exactly, wasn't that long ago I started hearing/reading about "brain exercise".  It makes perfect sense that a brain needs to be used/exercised.  I hear and yes, I've said it too, "I don't want to think about it" or, I just want to do mindless, meaningless things.  I agree our brains need rest, especially if all we are doing is worrying.  But the elderly that seem the most "sharp" to me are so active.  Like my 91 year old friend Alice.  But I do understand Altzeimers IS a disease.  I'm just trying to differentiate between that and having a lazy, inactive mind.  And, by being lazy, does that bring Altzeimers on.  I guess what I need to ask is what causes Altzeimers, do they know, anyone know the answer to that?  I could google but it's easier to ask you guys, LOL!! Denise


----------



## LogicsHere (Mar 18, 2014)

No one knows what brings Alzheimer's on as yet and it appears there are many conditions associated with it that make it even harder to determine. The latest that I've read is that they are testing a blood test that appears to have a 90% accuracy rate to determine if you are prone to the disease. They don't feel they are ready to release it yet and are still testing it.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> My mother is nearly 80 years old.  Since last year, I have noticed little things like, she will tell you an anecdote and not even 5 minutes later she will tell it to you again.  Then the following day she will repeat it like it is the first time.  Is this Dementia? Alzheimer's?  I can't tell.  I used to argue with her thinking that she was lying about things until I realized she forgets things.  I asked her to take the word test (you give her a list of 12 items, wait for 10 minutes then ask her to list the items) and she did not remember any item on the list.  She forgets things so much that she is now worried about it but we are not sure how to approach seeing a physician.  Does she ask to be referred to a Specialist?  or is this the inevitable?   Any advice on this from your experience will help.




She needs testing to determine just what is happening. Not sure how it works there in your area though. I've been in the UK for a decade now and we would go to our GP who would then refer us to a consultant (specialist).

Some info anyway:

[h=2]About dementia[/h]*10 Early Signs and Symptoms of Alzheimer's*
Find out what how typical age-related memory loss compares to early signs of Alzheimer's and other dementias. 
Learn the signs.


10 Warning Signs of Alzheimer’s
Doctor's Appointment Checklist

*Dementia is not a specific disease. It's an overall term that describes a wide range of symptoms*associated with a decline in memory or other thinking skills severe enough to reduce a person's ability to perform everyday activities.Alzheimer's disease accounts for 60 to 80 percent of cases. Vascular dementia, which occurs after a stroke, is the second most common dementia type. But there are many other conditions that can cause symptoms of dementia, including some that are reversible, such as thyroid problems and vitamin deficiencies.
Dementia is often incorrectly referred to as "senility" or "senile dementia," which reflects the formerly widespread but incorrect belief that serious mental decline is a normal part of aging.
*Learn more: *Common Types of Dementia, What is Alzheimer's?
[h=2]Memory loss and other symptoms of dementia[/h]





*Many people have memory loss issues — this does not mean they have Alzheimer's or another dementia*
There are many different causes of memory problems. If you or a loved one is experiencing troubling symptoms, visit a doctor to learn the reason. Some causes of dementia-like symptoms can be reversed. 

Learn more: Visiting Your Doctor



 
While *symptoms of dementia can vary greatly*, at least two of the following core mental functions must be significantly impaired to be considered dementia:


Memory
Communication and language
Ability to focus and pay attention
Reasoning and judgment
Visual perception
People with dementia may have problems with short-term memory, keeping track of a purse or wallet, paying bills, planning and preparing meals, remembering appointments or traveling out of the neighborhood.
Many dementias are progressive, meaning symptoms start out slowly and gradually get worse. If you or a loved one is experiencing memory difficulties or other changes in thinking skills, don't ignore them. See a doctor soon to determine the cause. Professional evaluation may detect a treatable condition. And even if symptoms suggest dementia, early diagnosis allows a person to get the maximum benefit from available treatments and provides an opportunity to volunteer for clinical trials or studies. It also provides time to plan for the future.
*Learn more: *10 Warning Signs, 7 Stages of Alzheimer's 
Back to top​*Sign up for our weekly e-newsletter*
Receive helpful tips on managing symptoms of Alzheimer's disease and dementia.    *Subscribe now*

[h=2]Causes[/h]
*Dementia is caused by damage to brain cells. *This damage interferes with the ability of brain cells to communicate with each other. When brain cells cannot communicate normally, thinking, behavior and feelings can be affected.
The brain has many distinct regions, each of which is responsible for different functions (for example, memory, judgment and movement). When cells in a particular region are damaged, that region cannot carry out its functions normally.


Take our interactive Brain Tour.

Different types of dementia are associated with particular types of brain cell damage in particular regions of the brain. For example, in Alzheimer's disease, high levels of certain proteins inside and outside brain cells make it hard for brain cells to stay healthy and to communicate with each other. The brain region called the hippocampus is the center of learning and memory in the brain, and the brain cells in this region are often the first to be damaged. That's why memory loss is often one of the earliest symptoms of Alzheimer's.
While most changes in the brain that cause dementia are permanent and worsen over time, thinking and memory problems caused by the following conditions may improve when the condition is treated or addressed:


Depression
Medication side effects
Excess use of alcohol
Thyroid problems
Vitamin deficiencies
Back to top​[h=2]Diagnosis of dementia[/h]



*There is no one test to determine if someone has dementia.* Doctors diagnose Alzheimer's and other types of dementia based on a careful medical history, a physical examination, laboratory tests, and the characteristic changes in thinking, day-to-day function and behavior associated with each type. Doctors can determine that a person has dementia with a high level of certainty. But it's harder to determine the exact type of dementia because the symptoms and brain changes of different dementias can overlap. In some cases, a doctor may diagnose "dementia" and not specify a type. If this occurs it may be necessary to see a specialist such as a neurologist or gero-psychologist.
Learn more: Memory Tests





*Dementia help and support are available*
If you or a loved one has been diagnosed with dementia, you are not alone. The Alzheimer's Association is one of the most trusted resources for information, education, referral and support.
Call our 24/7 Helpline: 800.272.3900
Visit our online Alzheimer’s and Dementia Caregiver Center
Locate a support group in your community
Visit our Virtual Library

[h=2]Dementia treatment and care[/h]Treatment of dementia depends on its cause. In the case of most progressive dementias, including Alzheimer's disease, there is no cure and no treatment that slows or stops its progression. But there are drug treatments that may temporarily improve symptoms. The same medications used to treat Alzheimer's are among the drugs sometimes prescribed to help with symptoms of other types of dementias. Non-drug therapies can also alleviate some symptoms of dementia.
Ultimately, the path to effective new treatments for dementia is through increased research funding and increased participation in clinical studies. Right now, at least 50,000 volunteers are urgently needed to participate in more than 100 actively enrolling clinical studies and trials about Alzheimer's and related dementias.
*Learn more:* Medications for Memory Loss, Alternative Treatments for Alzheimer's
Back to top​[h=2]Dementia risk and prevention[/h]Some risk factors for dementia, such as age and genetics, cannot be changed. But researchers continue to explore the impact of other risk factors on brain health and prevention of dementia. Some of the most active areas of research in risk reduction and prevention include cardiovascular factors, physical fitness, and diet.
*Cardiovascular risk factors:* Your brain is nourished by one of your body's richest networks of blood vessels. Anything that damages blood vessels anywhere in your body can damage blood vessels in your brain, depriving brain cells of vital food and oxygen. Blood vessel changes in the brain are linked to vascular dementia. They often are present along with changes caused by other types of dementia, including Alzheimer's disease and dementia with Lewy bodies. These changes may interact to cause faster decline or make impairments more severe. You can help protect your brain with some of the same strategies that protect your heart – don't smoke; take steps to keep your blood pressure, cholesterol and blood sugar within recommended limits; and maintain a healthy weight.
*Physical exercise: *Regular physical exercise may help lower the risk of some types of dementia. Evidence suggests exercise may directly benefit brain cells by increasing blood and oxygen flow to the brain.
*Diet: *What you eat may have its greatest impact on brain health through its effect on heart health. The best current evidence suggests that heart-healthy eating patterns, such as the Mediterranean diet, also may help protect the brain. A Mediterranean diet includes relatively little red meat and emphasizes whole grains, fruits and vegetables, fish and shellfish, and nuts, olive oil and other healthy fats.
*Learn more: *Brain Health


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

LogicsHere said:


> No one knows what brings Alzheimer's on as yet and it appears there are many conditions associated with it that make it even harder to determine. The latest that I've read is that they are testing a blood test that appears to have a 90% accuracy rate to determine if you are prone to the disease. They don't feel they are ready to release it yet and are still testing it.



Thanks for this Logics


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Gael, so much!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2014)

I never had that good of a memory even when I was younger, but with Alzheimer's in my family, I'm very concerned about avoiding it in my future old age.  I sometimes ask my husband first if I told him something already, so I don't repeat something he already heard.  I think a lot of us might mention something twice, not remembering for sure if we already said it in the past.  If there was any confusion about where I was, or what I was doing somewhere, that would be a big red flag.  My aunt was just walking close to her house in the neighborhood, and had no idea where she lived.  Here's just a bit about AD, and an old puzzle that Ozarkgal posted here on the forum awhile back...

http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Alzheimer's_Disease
http://www.brl.ntt.co.jp/people/hara/fly.swf


----------



## nan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry to see your mum is suffering with memory problems, unfortunately memory loss can also be a side affect of taking Statin drugs, not to say that your Mum is taking,Statins.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 18, 2014)

Memory loss is a rare side effect of statins....don't panic, everybody.
muscle weakness etc is more common, as mentioned on a different thread.

It needs to be talked over with a doctor.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm sure many of you saw The Notebook.  What a tear-jerker, and much like I imagine Altzeimers truly is


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 18, 2014)

_I have seen that movie twice, it's a real tear jerker.
          I have a lot of memory loss which i am inclined to put down to not sleeping well, simple things i forget like the name of a film star or the name of a product, made me feel a bit better the other day when my 42 year old daughter couldn't remember the name of something_:cool1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm just thinking here, but I doubt that if I were given a list of 12 items and were asked to name them all after 10 minutes that I could do it either, even at 56.

Heck, I couldn't do it at 46 or 26, either - my brain just isn't wired that way.

We always have to be careful about the tests that we take and the way they are interpreted - all too often erroneous conclusions are drawn, whether by laymen or professionals. 

When I go to the store and ask my room-mate if she needs anything, if it's anything more than two or three items I have to write it down; otherwise, it just disappears before I get to the store. 

Certainly I'm an advocate of keeping the brain active as we age - there's really no excuse except stubbornness and unwillingness to do otherwise.


----------



## grannyjo (Mar 18, 2014)

My sister, now aged 84, and diagnosed with Alzheimer's is in a nursing home.  It all started a couple of years ago when she would phone me and we would have a conversation.  She would phone me again a week later,  and we would have exactly the same conversation.  I knew something was wrong,  so I pointed it out to my niece,  who was her physical carer at the time.

After several tests,  the diagnosis was made.  She was in second stage of the Alzheimer's disease.

Since then she has deteriorated to the point where she no longer recognises her husband - as her husband - he is a lovely man.  She thinks that her sons are her brothers and that her grandson is her son.

She does not recognise any of her brothers or sisters as her siblings.

She is doing OK in a nursing home environment,  though she will get up and make remarks like  "I have to get meat for breakfast".  Or she will say things like she's frightened and is worried about her babies.

Her reality has slipped away to her youth.

It is a very real and invidious disease.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 18, 2014)

All the information that Gael provided you in her reply is very accurate.

I worked in a nursing home and people who had dementia would be forgetful about their most recent events. For example they may have difficulty remembering what they had eaten for breakfast that day. However they were very able to recall events from their life, years prior, in great detail. For example a crystal clear memory of the time they spent in the military or raising their children. They know who they are. They know where they are. They can look at a clock and tell you the time. In the medical profession they use the term 'the patient is alert to person, place and time'.  It is common for this forgetfulness to happen to the elderly. 

Alzheimer's patients were different. They had difficulty doing simple tasks. Found looking at a clock and telling the time difficult. They can be confused about what ordinary objects are. For example they may be looking at a magazine, see a photo of food and then try to pick it up off the page to eat it. They have trouble with words and expressing themselves verbally. For them, it's an overall decline in their cognitive abilities. Our duty was to help them be as healthy as possible. Whenever an Alzheimer's patient suffered an illness, they would almost surely suffer a further decline mentally once they recovered. If they remained healthy, they could stay at one particular stage of their disease for years.

It would be best to speak to your mother's physician about your concerns.


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Thanks Gael, so much!



YW, Denise. Hope it helps Mirabilis.


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> All the information that Gael provided you in her reply is very accurate.
> 
> I worked in a nursing home and people who had dementia would be forgetful about their most recent events. For example they may have difficulty remembering what they had eaten for breakfast that day. However they were very able to recall events from their life, years prior, in great detail. For example a crystal clear memory of the time they spent in the military or raising their children. They know who they are. They know where they are. They can look at a clock and tell you the time. In the medical profession they use the term 'the patient is alert to person, place and time'.  It is common for this forgetfulness to happen to the elderly.
> 
> ...



That should be helpful to her, Lois. You speak from firsthand observation and experience.


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for the link Logics.  I just read it thoroughly and it addresses many of my concerns. Especially the part about going to the appointment with her so I can give the doctor some examples of what has been going on.


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 19, 2014)

nan said:


> Sorry to see your mum is suffering with memory problems, unfortunately memory loss can also be a side affect of taking Statin drugs, not to say that your Mum is taking,Statins.



As a matter of fact she has suffered of high cholesterol levels for many years, in spite of excellent diet and fitness, and took statins for years until she had side effects.


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 19, 2014)

grannyjo said:


> My sister, now aged 84, and diagnosed with Alzheimer's is in a nursing home.  It all started a couple of years ago when she would phone me and we would have a conversation.  She would phone me again a week later,  and we would have exactly the same conversation.  I knew something was wrong,  so I pointed it out to my niece,  who was her physical carer at the time.
> 
> After several tests,  the diagnosis was made.  She was in second stage of the Alzheimer's disease.
> 
> ...



Well this is sounding awfully familiar to me.  I appreciate sharing your experience - it is exactly what I was looking for.  Mom is in that stage of telling the story over and over.  I hear about this all the time but I never imagined I would one day have to worry about it.


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 19, 2014)

Gael thank you for looking this up - that was so thoughtful.  You gave me a lot information.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 19, 2014)

Before concerning any drug use the safe way first B complex to help open blood veins and also omega 3 fatty acids to stop any blood clots from forming. Last of all what is the brain made of 75% cholesterol and the part that is affected by memory loss is 100% cholesterol so if your doctor has recommended statin or a cholesterol districted diet than tell your doctor he is responsible and you want your money back. Eat lots of eggs and your cholesterol will get in the healthy range of 220 -270 this is from a study done at the University  of California with 300,000 people.
  There is 4 main types of dementia 1 is senile dementia which is plugging and free radical damage in the veins 2 is Korsakoff’s Syndrome which is mistaken for Alzheimers by doctors and is a vitamin B1 deficiency 3  Wernicke-Korsakoff syndrome which is Korsakoff  syndrome and another problem 4 is Alzheimers which can only be diagnosis at death so any doctor saying a person has Alzheimers and still alive he is guessing in different studies large dose of vitamin E has shown memory to improve dramatically
  If you throw in selenium and rebuild your cholesterol level. No one knows just how far back a person can come.


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you Doug.  Now you got me looking up information on Wernicke-Korsakoff syndrome.


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Before concerning any drug use the safe way first B complex to help open blood veins and also omega 3 fatty acids to stop any blood clots from forming. Last of all what is the brain made of 75% cholesterol and the part that is affected by memory loss is 100% cholesterol so if your doctor has recommended statin or a cholesterol districted diet than tell your doctor he is responsible and you want your money back. Eat lots of eggs and your cholesterol will get in the healthy range of 220 -270 this is from a study done at the University  of California with 300,000 people.
> There is 4 main types of dementia 1 is senile dementia which is plugging and free radical damage in the veins 2 is Korsakoff’s Syndrome which is mistaken for Alzheimers by doctors and is a vitamin B1 deficiency 3  Wernicke-Korsakoff syndrome which is Korsakoff  syndrome and another problem 4 is Alzheimers which can only be diagnosis at death so any doctor saying a person has Alzheimers and still alive he is guessing in different studies large dose of vitamin E has shown memory to improve dramatically
> If you throw in selenium and rebuild your cholesterol level. No one knows just how far back a person can come.



I swear by the high Vitamin B Complex. Have used it for years to ward off depression and jsut for mental functioning in general. Same with the Omega 3 formulas.

Some further info along these lines:
*Consider a daily low-dose aspirin.* Some studies link the use of aspirin and other nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDS) with reduced risk of Alzheimer’s disease.
*
Try turmeric, a unique spice.* Recent animal research suggests that the yellow spice turmeric, a major ingredient in American mustard and Indian curry, can reduce the risk of Alzheimer’s disease. This may help explain the unusually low incidence of Alzheimer’s in India, where people consume significant amounts of turmeric as part of the daily diet.


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> Gael thank you for looking this up - that was so thoughtful.  You gave me a lot information.



You're more then welcome and so so hope this thread and the responses prove helpful to you.:love_heart:


----------



## d0ug (Mar 20, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> Thank you Doug.  Now you got me looking up information on Wernicke-Korsakoff syndrome.



You are welcome. Sometimes it is hard to find the right information.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 20, 2014)

Gael said:


> *Try turmeric, a unique spice.* Recent animal research suggests that the yellow spice turmeric, a major ingredient in American mustard and Indian curry, can reduce the risk of Alzheimer’s disease. This may help explain the unusually low incidence of Alzheimer’s in India, where people consume significant amounts of turmeric as part of the daily diet.



Very interesting about the turmeric. A culinary spice but also with potent medicinal and health enhancing properties.

This article caught my eye ...
http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/turmeric-produces-remarkable-recovery-alzheimers-patients 

Turmeric has quite a kick to it. Many people enjoy spicy food, but if the flavour is alien to someone's diet and taste buds supplements are readily available.

If it was me and I felt mental confusion coming on, I'd go for the supplements of the herb gingko. Unfortunately gingko interacts with many pharmaceutical medicines, so that would rule its use out for most seniors.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 20, 2014)

You should be on safe ground here. Most people love fruit.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...it-ward-Alzheimers-heart-problems-cancer.html

Blueberry smoothies are available commercially. I'm not normally a fan of smoothies, the high natural sugar levels can wreak havoc with the teeth (tooth decay) but in this case it is a simple way of getting concentrated blueberry goodness into someone who in all probability is not eating very big meals.


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

Knightofalbion said:


> Very interesting about the turmeric. A culinary spice but also with potent medicinal and health enhancing properties.
> 
> This article caught my eye ...
> http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/turmeric-produces-remarkable-recovery-alzheimers-patients
> ...



Yep, ginko is good for those in certain circumstances but it has it's warnings even aside from the drug interactions.

*Diabetes: Ginkgo might interfere with the management of diabetes. If you have diabetes, monitor your blood sugar closely.

Seizures: There is a concern that ginkgo might cause seizures. If you have ever had a seizure, don’t use ginkgo.

Infertility: Ginkgo use might interfere with getting pregnant. Discuss your use of ginkgo with your healthcare provider if you are trying to get pregnant.

Bleeding disorders: Ginkgo might make bleeding disorders worse. If you have a bleeding disorder, don’t use ginkgo.

Surgery: Ginkgo might slow blood clotting. It might cause extra bleeding during and after surgery. Stop using ginkgo at least 2 weeks before a scheduled surgery.*


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 20, 2014)

And vitamin B. Note the question mark, not nailed on proof, but one would be a fool to ignore it.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2327993/should-taking-vitamin-B-protect-Alzheimers.html


----------



## Tom Young (Mar 20, 2014)

As I near age 80, (a few years away), the subject is dear to my heart.  With genetics woking against me, Alzheimers is not just a "fear", but a work in progress. I am keeping a journal, just for myself, to be able to look back as long as I am able, and to measure the progression. 
I look at this from a different perspective... not as one who is worried about "getting" AZ, or having to deal with parents, friends or relative who have it... but from learning how to accept it, and deal with the progress. 
First, Alzheimers is not an on/off disease, the way you would turn on a light... but more like a dimmer swtch.  The only real question is how fast the slide into the serious and debilitating inevitable helplessness.  

I try not to give advice, as everyone is different, but some thoughts on my own situation:

-On testing, or doctor's diagnosis -  No!  To what gain?  Perhaps drugs to delay or extend the onset... but at best, current phamacology offers only a slight delay.

-The second part of this "no diagnosis" is the downside that it presents.  Friends and relative "hovering" and watching for every indication of problems.  Bad enough that I have short term memory problems, but the most irritating thing about that is the constant 
"OH... everyone has memory lapses... You don't have a problem ".  I am dreadfully afraid I'm going to do something drastic to the next person who says that.  I know what my situation is, and really resent this apologia.

-The next part is the internal struggle, to live a normal life, and to begin developing way to cope with the coming years.  It's the short term memory that causes the most problems.  I honestly don't think that the deep seated intellect is affected.  The interest in learning, if anything, is more intense than ever.  Curiosity and problem solving has become more entrenched.  Perhaps with less pressure from the day to day memory requirements, I am left with more time to pursue knowledge as goal. A happy side effect. 

-Freedom... this may be the biggest part of the "no diagnosis"  insistance.  Once a medical decision has been reached, it becomes a death knell to freedom.  I have yet to meet anyone with any degree of Alzheimers who voluntarily accepts the restrictions that come with that life sentence ... This accounts for the struggle that families have in getting loved ones to be diagnosed. 
Just imagine... no car... no going out alone... sideways glances always... So no thanks... I'm fine. 

-A side note... about Alzheimers and Intelligence... I'm not sure there's a connection between the problems associated with AZ and intelligence... especially in the early stages.  Probably so with regard to the testing... intelligence as measured by verbal and cognitive and physical tasks, but not basic intelligence.  In my own case, measurements of 140 to 150 have been the case.  I am sure that a written test today would probably be below average, though I don't believe it measures the thinking power or the deep cerebral connections for reasoning and problem solving.  This could change.  

-The time line... wow... the biggest question.  I'd like to think it will be measured in years... hopefully 5 to 10 years, but am prepared for whatever happens.

As we go along, am thinking to use my journal for reflection and measuring the progress.  In any case, in no rush to die. 
...........................................................................................................
Sharing a short story that I heard long ago, that represents my outlook on life. 

I am in the hospital, where I was brought after an automobile accident.  I am in bed, hooked up to tubes and wires.  For some reason, I cannot move.  Seems like I've been here for a while.  Not so bad, I'll rest up, and wait for the Doctor to release me.  I smell flowers... yeah, on the bedstand next to me.  Oh, oh... here comes the nurse... Pretty little thing... she acts like I'm not here... Oh well...
Actually, not so bad... I can see out the window... birds in the trees... flowers... and I don't hurt at all... Not so bad... 
Wait!... here comes the doctor.  And my wife and kids.  Musta took the day off... didn't need to,  I'll be home for dinner.  They look awful, like maybe the dog died or something.  The doctor's talking to them.... he's sorry... Sorry about what?... I'm fine, look at me... I feel very good... What's that?  What test?  What does he mean, brain dead?....  And now the family is crying, and leaving... Hey wait... wait...  Here comes the doctor back again... What's he doing with that plug... Hey... don't... Hey... wait.. Hey...


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for your perspective on this Mr. Young.  I read it several times and some of it brought tears to my eyes.  My mother is aware that her memory is failing her and I was the first one to point it out probably because I had not seen her for a year and I can see the difference.  I see her struggle with this awareness and I know she wants to slow it down and it breaks my heart.  Luckily my father, my siblings and I are always there for her and she still remains the core of the family and we do not hover over her...yet**.   By the way you write beautifully.


----------



## LogicsHere (Mar 21, 2014)

It's difficult watching someone become totally different from the person you once knew. The hardest thing for me with my Dad was when I went to walk him into the bathroom about a month before he passed, he just stood there. I tried to tell him to walk, showed him, but it was if I was talking to no one. I was given a book by the hospice group on the dying process which gave me "too much information", information that I really didn't want to know. And now I'm looking at my mother in a similar situation and can't bear to see her reach a point where she might not remember who I am.


----------



## LogicsHere (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't think anyone imagines that they will be dealing with someone who has dementia, not until it actually hits them.  And then, others around you who have never dealt with it themselves cannot and will not fully understand what you are going through. My life is on "hold", everything I do now revolves around my mother's condition. It's not easy.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 21, 2014)

The doctor told me to stop taking salt for my heart. Now that everyone has limited their salt the heart problems did not decrease but the digestion problems increased because salt is needed for digestion. Thanks doctor.
  The doctor told me to stop saturated fat and to use oil for are heart. Now after 60 years the rate of heart problems has not changes it is still number 1 killer. Now the number 5 killer is Alzheimers that did not exist by any other name 60 years ago. Now erectile dysfunction is a problem that did not happen 60 years ago. We need cholesterol for brain cells and all hormones especial sex hormones. Thanks doctors.


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

Takes tremendous courage to forge on in spite of the monsters looming in the shadows.


----------



## Tom Young (Jun 6, 2019)

*Five years later*

Am not much help on what to do, but can give an update on where I am in the memory loss process. 

I would classify myself as being in stage four of Alzheimer's. To put this in perspective, an outline of the 7 stages. 


> [h=2]Stage 1: No Impairment[/h]During this stage, Alzheimer’s is not detectable and no memory problems or other symptoms of dementia are evident.
> [h=2]Stage 2: Very Mild Decline[/h]The senior may notice minor memory problems or lose things around the house, although not to the point where the memory loss can easily be distinguished from normal age-related memory loss. The person will still do well on memory tests and the disease is unlikely to be detected by loved ones or physicians.
> [h=2]Stage 3: Mild Decline[/h]At this stage, the family members and friends of the senior may begin to notice cognitive problems. Performance on memory tests are affected and physicians will be able to detect impaired cognitive function.
> People in stage 3 will have difficulty in many areas including:
> ...



Leaving this here as a reference.  Will follow up with my personal observation.


----------



## Tom Young (Jun 6, 2019)

*Stage 4*

I won't pretend to cite my observations as technical knowledge, but perhaps as a sign of what hopefully is a sign of what could verify the slow progression that is often mentioned, but not expanded upon in medical circles.  

Since 2014 probably no major outward signs of the symptoms.  At age 83, I guess most people expect some loss of memory, and treat me accordingly.  Digging deeper, into the things you wouldn't see in a casual meeting.

- Serious if not almost complete loss of facial recognition.  This makes social situations extremely difficult, as it affects relations with old friends.  Being a very social outgoing person, this is the most hurtful.  Early on, it was possible to bluff my way through.  now, almost impossible.  fortunately my dear wife jeanie, is often around to get me through this stress.  

- While I still can keep a perspective on  our overall financial situation, if jeanie did not pay the bills and handle our banking, I should likely be in jail, now.

- Formerly, my greatest joy was in reading (a book every two days)..  Now unable to even finish the headlines in the newspaper.

-The Past.  The simplest explanation is that except for events that are accompanied by pictures... virtually all lost.  Again sso grateful for jeanie, who is patient and can help me. 

-Short attention span... what you probably recognize is going into a room, then not remembering why you went there.  Imagine not being able to complete a task because of being distracted on a regular basis. No longer trust myself to do things like cooking decluttering.  Distractions a permanent part of living.  Half finished projects the rule, not the exception.

The strangest part of all, is that my children age 50 to 60... seem not to believe or understand.  I mentioned in an earlier post that the deeper intellect... discussion, problem solving, critical analysis... seem to be there, if not as sharp as before, still exist. 

Looking ahead to stage 5, the only part that is on the horizon, is the confusion.  A bit embarrassing, but the saving grace is Alexa.  "what day is it?", "when is the next Bulls game",  "read my to-do list"... and... a calendar on the refrigerator.  We use a stack of 3x5 cards to make quick notes that stay on the counter until no longer valid.  
........................................................................................................................................

If you should be reading this, and think..."that's not so bad"... or at age 83 is to be expected... perhaps... but for this poor puppy, losing control of life as I knew it, a sad situation.  Not a complaint, as we're both healthy, but the loss of something that once was, but is no more.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2019)

Very interesting conversation here on memory loss. I loss my short term memory back 10 years ago in a car accident, and the way I work on it is playing such word games here,, and on my phone everyday, It makes my brain work.. Just a idea...


----------

